# Superbowl of Jacobins pictures



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry, but I only got two pictures and my batteries went dead. So here they are:


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Batteries are now on the charger, will lots more pics tomorrow!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I actually never seen a jacobins in person. Where is their head? Is their head covered all over the place? How can they eat/drink?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The 'mane' forms like a cone around their head. The sides almost come to gether so that it's like their face is sitting in a bowl sorta. They can eat, drink, and see, but if something came up beside them, chances are they aren't gonna see it unless they more their beak in that direction.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I thnk I've only seen one photo of a Jacobin face forward. 
The majority of the time photos are taken from the back. Anyone know why that is?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably cause it's easier to get a good picture if they can't see you 
Plus I'm pretty sure how well the hood/mane is developed is an important part of the show standard. So from the side you can see it better.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the standard. Turns out all that fancy neck fluff makes up a lot of the standard
http://www.azpigeons.org/jacobin.htm


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful! I have not seen one of these birds since I was a kid. It is funny because I got an e-mail yesterday from a friend who was wondering what he should pay for a pair of non-show birds. (What should he pay?)
I had one in my loft as a kid and I remember my crazy aunt (Everyone should have a crazy aunt aunt.) running into our house hollering about the headless pigeon turning its neck. I miss being a kid sometimes.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Becky!
So it is those photographers then that confuses me. So those Jacobins do have faces.


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

i have a very nice par white and red ,and yas they do have heands but its all coved woth feathers lol


----------

